# Special 4 Today.... Cheap !



## sawhorseray (Oct 6, 2022)

In a Catholic school cafeteria, a nun places a note in front of a pile of apples, "Only take one. God is watching." Further down the line is a pile of cookies. A little boy makes his own note, "Take all you want. God is watching the apples."


----------



## robrpb (Oct 6, 2022)

Some real good ones Ray.

Rob


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 6, 2022)

LOL! All good for the "get me looked at funny at work" laughs!
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 7, 2022)

All lol's Ray.  This time I can't pick my favorite, they're all that good.  Thanks for getting my day started properly.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks again!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2022)

I can really relate to the underwear and kid working on his peddle car. 

Too funny
Chris


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 7, 2022)

I think that's a grass hopper, not a cricket.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Oct 7, 2022)

Good ones, thanks.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2022)

First rate lineup today Ray.
The kid in Home Depot--reclaim and give him a big Good Boy!
The mechanic--that's my grandson every day.
The ostrich, and the toilet brush are great, but the school bus is best of all.
Gary


----------

